# Zu klein zum Biken? Wirkliches XS Lady-Bike wird gesucht!



## prong (17. Januar 2015)

Sers die Damen!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine Herzallerliebste. Die Pilotin ist 153 cm groß, was die Anschaffung zu einer Herausforderung werden lässt.

Aktuell wird ein Commencal Meta SX 2013 Gr. S mit einem 30mm Vorbau gefahren.
Die Überstandshöhe beim SX ist grad so okay, allerdings ist der Hobel mit 15 kg recht schwer. 1,5 kg könnte man mit leichteren Teilen noch rauspressen. Dazu kommt, dass der Dämpfer bei dem Gewicht nicht so doll funktioniert, d.h. der müsste noch auf das geringe Gewicht eingestellt werden.
Wenn man sich die Kosten dafür anschaut, stellt sich die Frage, ob man nicht gleich ein passendes Bike
kauft. Nur welches? Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps oder eigene Erfahrungen zum Umbau.

Fahrprofil: Wir fahren in den Bergen Trails, gern "richtig" bergab. Recht häufig im Park.

Danke schonmal,

prong


----------



## Bench (17. Januar 2015)

Das Propain Tyee Flo gibts als XS (15,5") und als 26".
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/sho...+FLO+1+-163.html#enduro-downhill-allmountain3
Leider steht bei den Geo-Daten die Überstandshöhe nicht dabei, aber dafür könntest du da einfach anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sineline (17. Januar 2015)

Hi... ich fahre mit 1,67 den S-Rahmen vom Propain Tyee flo 26" http://bit.ly/1CAjyg3
Bin voll überzeugt, egal ob ich es selber hochtreten muss oder im Park bin. Gibts auch in XS


----------



## prong (17. Januar 2015)

Merci schonmal, hatte vergessen die einzige vllt. Option zu erwähnen: das Tyee Flo. Die Geodaten haben wir uns angesehen. Überstandshöhe vom XS Flo sowie Geo dem SX in S sehr sehr ähnlich, was nix heißen muss. Vllt. wirklich besser. Für einen Tausch so ad-hoc zu gewagt, aber probegefahren wird es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)

Das Tyee hat imho eine zu große Sitzrohrlänge in XS: 395mm
Auf alpinen Trails mit der geringen Körpergröße wäre mir das too much.
Ich fahre mit 170cm Körpergröße ein 405mm Sitzrohr, und würde keinen mm höher akzeptieren.

Das Cheetah Lady Spirit in XS schaut mir da schon sinnvoller aus mit 350mm Sitzrohr. Das hat halt wieder ein etwas langes Steuerrohr, irgendwas ist wohl immer.


----------



## prong (17. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Tyee hat imho eine zu große Sitzrohrlänge in XS: 395mm
> Auf alpinen Trails mit der geringen Körpergröße wäre mir das too much.
> Ich fahre mit 170cm Körpergröße ein 405mm Sitzrohr, und würde keinen mm höher akzeptieren.
> 
> Das Cheetah Lady Spirit in XS schaut mir da schon sinnvoller aus mit 350mm Sitzrohr. Das hat halt wieder ein etwas langes Steuerrohr, irgendwas ist wohl immer.



Das war genau der Punkt beim Tyee Flo. Überstandshöhen in CS etwas über dem Commencal SX in S :-S. Wenn man die Geodaten des XS Flo mit dem "normalen" Tyee in S vergleicht zweifelt man etwas am XS.
Cheetah hatte wir auchmal angesehem, aber verworfen. Warum weiß ich nimma. Schau ich nochmal an.

Hatte die Idee, einen Alutech Custom Rahmen anzufragen.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)

oder Nicolai

@Chaotenkind hat ein ähnliches Größenproblem und greift daher auf Maßrahmen zurück. Sie kann dir da bestimmt besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## Holzmtb (17. Januar 2015)

Ich würde noch Liteville in den Ring schmeißen.
Ggf. vorn 26", hinten 24" zu mal es das 301 meines Wissens auch in xs gib5.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Januar 2015)

@HiFi XS  kann bestimmt auch weiterhelfen. Sie fährt meines Wissens das Trek Lush.


----------



## murmel04 (18. Januar 2015)

Frag mal bei Silvermoon an, die hat sich erst ein littville 301 mit 26/24 aufgebaut.


----------



## mtbbee (18. Januar 2015)

Nicolai verlangt 700 Euro für Sonderanfertigung ontop, habe letztes Jahr mich bei denen mal erkundigt ...
Haben auch nur noch 27.5" und ob das Sinn macht bei 153?

Trek Lush ebenfalls nur noch 27.5", vielleicht gibts da noch Restbestände bei den Trek Händlern?

Liteville ist sicher eine gute Option, aber richtig teuer als Gesamtpaket. Bei Liteville gibts Testtage, vielleicht lohnt sich das ...  Derzeit ist ein gebrauchtes Liteville allerdings in S im Bikemarkt, wird jedoch mit 153 bestimmt zu gross sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (18. Januar 2015)

Bei einem Maßrahmen bekommst Du auch 26 Zoll.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter, leider hab ich den Artikel nicht im Netz gefunden, desshalb hier ein Foto aus dem Katalog.
Bedingungen sind ähnlich, die Fahrerin ist 153 cm groß.
Das Ion ist vom Einsatzbereich passend und parktauglich.
Wenn Du den ganzen Artikel brauchst gib mir bescheid.


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2015)

Leserbrief der 153cm/45kg Pilotin an das Fachgeschäft  in dem beraten und gekauft wurde

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/kunden.html

(4. Kundenmeinung von oben  bei Radsport Kimmerle)


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Cheetah hatte wir auchmal angesehem, aber verworfen. Warum weiß ich nimma.


Wegen der nicht ausreichenden Überstandshöhe...


----------



## Bettina (18. Januar 2015)

Thomas Veith baut Rahmen und hat sich auf kleine Biker spezialisiert. Ist im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ansässig.


----------



## ann_cooper (18. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Wegen der nicht ausreichenden Überstandshöhe...



... bei 350 mm Sitzrohr?


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Leserbrief der 153cm/45kg Pilotin an das Fachgeschäft  in dem beraten und gekauft wurde
> 
> http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/kunden.html
> 
> (4. Kundenmeinung von oben  bei Radsport Kimmerle)



Den Kimmerle kann ich nur empfehlen  der war der einzigste, der was wirklich passendes für mich hatte (154,5cm) und ich bin immer noch verliebt in mein Rocky. So wie im Leserbrief, stimmt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (18. Januar 2015)

Cube bietet die WLS Bikes auch mit 13,5 Zoll Rahmen bei 27,5 Laufrädern an.
Z.B. das AllMountain Sting  140mm bei 12,95kg
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like...ting-wls-140-sl-275-powderbluenflashred-2015/

Da es Cube Händler ja an fast jeder Ecke gibt würd ich da mal anfragen.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Cube bietet die WLS Bikes auch mit 13,5 Zoll Rahmen bei 27,5 Laufrädern an.
> Z.B. das AllMountain Sting  140mm bei 12,95kg
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like...ting-wls-140-sl-275-powderbluenflashred-2015/
> 
> Da es Cube Händler ja an fast jeder Ecke gibt würd ich da mal anfragen.



Auf den 1. Blick ist das Oberrohr viel zu steil


----------



## prong (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für die vielen Beiträge.

Nicolai oder Alutech als Customversion


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Nicolai oder Alutech als Customversion



sicherlich die beste Entscheidung


----------



## prong (18. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank fùr die zahlreichen Hinweise und Tipps.

Für kleine Leute ist 27,5 nicht so gut. Wir reden ja nich von S sondern wirklich von XS. Das sind 26'' Räder schon groß.
Die kleine Lady Bikes von der Stange sind sicherlich top und für kleinere Fahrerinnen gut geeignet.
Nur unter 155cm Körpergröße wird es nicht zuletzt wegen der Überstandshöhe schwierig. Räder mit etwas "Bergabcharakter" in S oder XS sind für die Damenwelt bis auf das Propain nicht vorgesehen (bitte nicht hauen: ich weiß, dass das 301 alles und noch viel mehr kann ;-))
Auf der Liste sind Momentan die Vorschläge Nicolai, Alutech und Liteville, letzteres dann mit 24er HR, was dann die Reifenwahl sicherlich sehr einschränkt.

Natürlich hat meine Liebste sich die Vorschlägen auch angesehen und war sofort vom Custom ION angefixt. Der Preis ist natürlich der Knaller und wir werden sehen, ob sie sich durchringen kann, über 2600,- nur für den Rahmen zu spendieren. Der 301er in XS ist dagegen ja geradezu ein Schnapper.


----------



## Stobbelhopser (18. Januar 2015)

Ich bin selbst nur 153cm, halt ein Stobbelhopser! Das liteville hatte ich auch mal probiert, aber selbst mit dem 24er Hinterrad hat es mir mit der Überstandshöhe nicht getaugt.
Wenn man so kurz ist muss man schon den ein oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen, oder halt ein dickes Portemonnaie haben.  
Ich fahre ein stumpjumper in S mit kürzerem Vorbau. Ich habe auf so vielen Rädern gesessen und denke, auch wenn es von der Größe her passt muss auch irgendwie das Gefühl Stimmen.
Es hilft nix außer Probefahren!


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Januar 2015)

Cube Stereo WLS Allmountain, Rahmengröße 15“, 26" Laufräder

Geometriedaten :

Sitzrohr: 380 mm
Oberrohr (horizontal): 550 mm
Sitzwinkel: 74°
Steuerrohrwinkel: 68°
Kettenstreben: 430 mm
Federweg Hinterbau: 140 mm
Steuerroh: 120 mm
Radstand: 1096 mm
Überstandshöhe: 720 mm


...ideal für kleine Personen... bin auch ne Kurze mit 72er Schrittlänge.
Werde meins demnächst verkaufen....

PS: Fahre übrigens auch seit kurzem eine Liteville 301 in XS mit 24er HR und 140 mm Federweg. Problemloses Handling!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Natürlich hat meine Liebste sich die Vorschlägen auch angesehen und war sofort vom Custom ION angefixt. Der Preis ist natürlich der Knaller und wir werden sehen, ob sie sich durchringen kann, über 2600,- nur für den Rahmen zu spendieren.



Ich würde es versuchen. Steht auch auf meiner Agenda, allerdings mit Effigear und Gates. Nach dem Urlaub im Mai ist aber erst mal ein Argon mit Pinion 18, Gates und ner 160er Gabel dran. 26" Laufräder sowieso und nem extra kurzen Oberrohr.
Ich habe nicht ganz so das Problem mit zu großen Sattelrohrlängen, sondern eben mit den zu langen Oberrohren. Mit 51 cm bin ich glücklich, bis 55 cm komme ich mit klar, beides mal kombiniert mit kurzen Vorbauten.

Ich weiss nicht wo ihr herkommt, aber ich kann euch hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet Probefahrten auf zwei handgedengelten Zwergenrädern anbieten. Habe von Alutech eine Wildsau Enduro (Modell gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber um die Größe zu testen, denke ich, ist sie trotzdem verwendbar) und von Nicolai ein Helius CC mit 120/130 mm Federweg. Beide haben eine Sattelrohrlänge von 38,5 cm, genauso wie das AM von der Stange mit 140/140 mm Federweg, das hier auch noch rumsteht, auch. Die Oberrohrlängen der handgedengelten Bikes sind in meinen Wohlfühlbereich, s.o..


----------



## prong (21. Januar 2015)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Cube Stereo WLS Allmountain, Rahmengröße 15“, 26" Laufräder
> 
> Geometriedaten :
> 
> ...



72er Überstandshöhe ist leider schon zu hoch. Liegt etwas unter der Schrittlänge und wird beim Bergabfahren zum Problem.
Wenn du magst, poste doch mal bei bei Gelegenheit die Überstandshöhe deines XS 301. Die steht nicht in den Geodaten auf den Litevilleseiten.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich würde es versuchen. Steht auch auf meiner Agenda, allerdings mit Effigear und Gates. Nach dem Urlaub im Mai ist aber erst mal ein Argon mit Pinion 18, Gates und ner 160er Gabel dran. 26" Laufräder sowieso und nem extra kurzen Oberrohr.
> Ich habe nicht ganz so das Problem mit zu großen Sattelrohrlängen, sondern eben mit den zu langen Oberrohren. Mit 51 cm bin ich glücklich, bis 55 cm komme ich mit klar, beides mal kombiniert mit kurzen Vorbauten.



Wird ein top Fuhrpark .




Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo ihr herkommt, aber ich kann euch hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet Probefahrten auf zwei handgedengelten Zwergenrädern anbieten. Habe von Alutech eine Wildsau Enduro (Modell gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber um die Größe zu testen, denke ich, ist sie trotzdem verwendbar) und von Nicolai ein Helius CC mit 120/130 mm Federweg. Beide haben eine Sattelrohrlänge von 38,5 cm, genauso wie das AM von der Stange mit 140/140 mm Federweg, das hier auch noch rumsteht, auch. Die Oberrohrlängen der handgedengelten Bikes sind in meinen Wohlfühlbereich, s.o..



Danke für dein Angebot . Wir wohnen im tiefsten Oberbayern, südlich von München. Wenn sich der Plan weiterentwickelt, kommt mein Schatz u.U. auf dein Angebot zurück. Derzeit sind "wir" in der "Findungsphase". Die Erkenntnis, dass sie mit einem Custom-Radl glücklicher sein wird, ist schon in der ersten Saison beim Runterfahren gereift. Nütz der ganze Mut nix, wenn's Rad net so gut passt.

Sie kann übrigens auch selber lesen, schreiben und hat auch einen Meinung zum Thema. Versuche sie zu überzeugen, dass die Anmeldung hier echt sinnvoll ist. Ist wahrscheinlich bequemer so


----------



## Blossom7207 (21. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Sie kann übrigens auch selber lesen, schreiben und hat auch einen Meinung zum Thema. Versuche sie zu überzeugen, dass die Anmeldung hier echt sinnvoll ist. Ist wahrscheinlich bequemer so




Tu ds! Ich habe mich nauch länger geziert mit meiner Anmeldung und jetzt bin ich wirklich froh hier dabei zu sein. Bin so motiviert wie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (21. Januar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Tu ds! Ich habe mich nauch länger geziert mit meiner Anmeldung und jetzt bin ich wirklich froh hier dabei zu sein. Bin so motiviert wie schon lange nicht mehr.



Steter Tropf... bekomm sie schon zur Anmeldung genötigt.
Btw. Grüße in die Heimat


----------



## Warnschild (23. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fùr die zahlreichen Hinweise und Tipps.
> 
> Für kleine Leute ist 27,5 nicht so gut. Wir reden ja nich von S sondern wirklich von XS. Das sind 26'' Räder schon groß.
> Die kleine Lady Bikes von der Stange sind sicherlich top und für kleinere Fahrerinnen gut geeignet.
> ...




Stimmt! Ich kann sowohl mit einem Rahmenbauer für sehr kleine Rahmen als auch mit einem Komplettrad (neu) dienen, aber nur Hardtails und eben keinem hauptsächlich bergab-orientierten. Wenn sie ein passendes Hardtail brauchen sollte oder einen erfahrenen Rahmenbauer dafür (oder für CX- oder RR-Rahmen in der Größe), einfach melden.

PS: Postest Du bitte Eure Lösung bzw. was ihr sonst noch überlegt/getestet habt; das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Danke!

PS2: Achso, und sowohl ihre Schrittlänge als auch Gewicht (wegen der Gabel) würden mich interessieren.


----------



## All_mtn (23. Januar 2015)

Das Rose Ground Control (130mm) oder Granite Chief (150mm) gibts auch in XS Größe
Überstandshöhe 733
Oberrohr ist mit nem Knick nach unten versehen.
Bewertungen sind auch sehr gut.
Obs passt kann ich nicht sagen, wollts nur mal als weitere option einwerfen 

Edit: Kurioserweise hat das Granite Chief trotz 150mm eine geringere Überstandshöhe..laut Website.
Edit 2: Da ich lese ihr kommt aus der Nähe von München...dort hat Rose ja vor kurzem einen Store eröffnet.
Ground Control:
http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-ground-control-2-275-2015/aid:767866

Und hier was zum Granite Chief:
http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-granite-chief-3-custom-build/


----------



## 4mate (23. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> 72er Überstandshöhe ist leider schon zu hoch. Liegt etwas unter der Schrittlänge und wird beim Bergabfahren zum Problem.





All_mtn schrieb:


> Rose Ground Control (130mm) oder Granite Chief (150mm) gibts auch in XS Größe
> Überstandshöhe 733


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. Januar 2015)

Transition Ripcord?

Ist zwar 24" aber evtl passts ja 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2015)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Transition Ripcord?
> 
> Ist zwar 24" aber evtl passts ja
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Über 24'' Kinderräder haben wir auch bereits sinniert. Die Rahmen sind in der Regel schwer wie Blei mit einem Mix aus Billigkomponenten. 
In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich da zwar ne Menge getan, aber Zielgruppe sind nach wie vor Heranwachsende, die das Rad nur über eine begrenzte Zeit bewegen. Ich schweife ab... 

Zurück zur Suche und zum aktuellen Stand:

Fazit ist, dass die "Stangenware" ab einer Körpergröße von 158 cm hinhauen dürfte. Darunter wird es bei dem avisierten Einsatzgebiet unmöglich etwas angemessenes zu finden. D.h. es muss eine Maßlösung her, die damit einhergehend "etwas hochpreisiger" ausfällt.
Favorit ist ein ION 16 Custom Rahmen. Feedback von Nicolai steht noch aus. Das Radl wird von der Fahrerin zusammengestellt und selbst  aufgebaut 
Ziel ist es ein gut bergabtaugliches Radl aufzubauen, dass sowohl im Park als auch auf alpinen Trails bewegt werden mag. Das Bike soll angemessen leicht werden ohne blingbling Teile (der Rahmen reicht ).


----------



## powermac (24. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei 72cm Beininnenlänge keine Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe bei meinem Rahmen (723mm) gehabt. Auch nicht in den Alpen wenn es steil bergrunter ging. Sieht man auch gut auf dem Foto. Wichtig ist vorallem ein kürzeres Oberrohr. 





LG

Janine


----------



## mtbbee (24. Januar 2015)

@Janine, 
wenn Du über dem Oberrohr stehst, schaut aber nicht nach Schrittfreiheit aus, oder täuscht das optisch?
So eine Schambeinprellung kann recht schmerzhaft sein ...
Wichtig finde ich ebenso ein kurzes Sitzrohr und Nicolai baut bekanntermassen bei den Standartrahmen lange Sitzrohre. Bei meiner 77er SL ist das 39er Sitzrohr schon recht knapp.


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2015)

Die erforderliche Überstandshöhe ist auch vom gepanten Einsatz abhängig. Bei dem avisierten Umgang ist eine Handbreit Luft zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr ganz gut. Sonst wird es sehr schmerzhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (24. Januar 2015)

@mtbbee 

das täuscht. Ich habe das ION 18 mit 170er Gabel gefahren und hatte im Bikepark nie Probleme damit. Hab mir diesen Rahmen auch von Nicolai maßfertigen lassen. Ich hätte auch nicht 2600 Euro ausgegeben, wenn ich nicht gewußt hätte, das es passt. Auch das Helius CC von Chaotenkind habe ich vorher mit längerer Gabel gefahren und keine Probleme gehabt. Aufgrund von Nachwuchs verkaufe ich mein ION 18 im Bikemarkt wenn Interesse besteht.

LG
Janine


----------



## prong (26. Januar 2015)

Wie es aussieht hat Alutech das "Problem" erkannt und sich dem Thema XS Bike mit dem Fanes XS gewidmet. Der Rahmen wird auf der Homepage als Standardrahmen für Personen < 163cm angeboten. Überstandshöhe ist 67cm, die übrigen Daten sind mit dem Meta SX fast identisch.
Hier mal der Link: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro4-GeoChart.pdf
Vllt. mag ja jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2015)

@prong:
In der *Bike Sport Ausgabe 9-10/2013 und 11-12/2013* findest du eine 2-teilige Reportage über das *Alutech Fanes *als Ladybike. Darin ging es auch um eine junge Frau, die mit ihren 1,51 m Körpergröße und 48 kg, genau das gleiche Problem hatte: kleiner und leichter als der Durchschnitt zu sein!
Alutech hat sich diesem Problem gestellt und das bzw die Fanes XS entwickelt, stets bedacht, diesem Problem gerecht zu werden. Die Reportage zeigt ganz gut, dass der Kieler Hersteller dem gerecht wurde... und das nicht nur mit einem kleinen Rahmen, sondern alles andere speziell auf den kleineren und leichteren Fahrer/in abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## prong (26. Januar 2015)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @prong:
> In der *Bike Sport Ausgabe 9-10/2013 und 11-12/2013* findest du eine 2-teilige Reportage über das *Alutech Fanes *als Ladybike. Darin ging es auch um eine junge Frau, die mit ihren 1,51 m Körpergröße und 48 kg, genau das gleiche Problem hatte: kleiner und leichter als der Durchschnitt zu sein!
> Alutech hat sich diesem Problem gestellt und das bzw die Fanes XS entwickelt, stets bedacht, diesem Problem gerecht zu werden. Die Reportage zeigt ganz gut, dass der Kieler Hersteller dem gerecht wurde... und das nicht nur mit einem kleinen Rahmen, sondern alles andere speziell auf den kleineren und leichteren Fahrer/in abgestimmt wurde.



Danke dir, der Artikel ist auch vergraben auf der Alutech Seite zum Download. Schöne Geschichte, aber in meinen Augen eine recht optimistische Präsentation verschiedener Marken . Der Radstand des XS ist 1cm größer als von "unserem" aktuellen Rad, das bei einer Körperlänge von 153cm und SL von 70cm zwar funktioniert, aber eben nicht so dolle ist. Es geht um das Handling, das etwas sperrig ist.
Keine Frage: auf dem XS kann man sicherlich viel besser fahren als auf den ganzen Lady-gelabelten S Bikes jedoch ist von 163 bis 153 (oder gar 151) schon ein großer Sprung.
Werd mal die Alutechs fragen, ob sie ein XXS bauen mögen  mit etwas weniger Reach.
Es läuft halt auf eine Customlösung hinaus, was aber mittlerweile sowieso klar ist.


----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Es geht um das Handling, das etwas sperrig ist.


Liegt eventuell nur am Einbauwinkel der Gabel.
Wenn das Alutech weniger hat ist es handlicher.

Sperrig muss nicht in erster Linie vom Radstand kommen
sondern resultiert aus der Gesamtsumme aller Winkel & Längen


----------



## prong (26. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Liegt eventuell nur am Einbauwinkel der Gabel.
> Wenn das Alutech weniger hat ist es handlicher.
> 
> Sperrig muss nicht in erster Linie vom Radstand kommen
> sondern resultiert aus der Gesamtsumme aller Winkel & Längen



Das ist richtig. Lenkwinkel ist beim aktuellen Radl 66° beim Alutech 65,7. Mach des Kraut net fett die 0,3°. Kettenstreben bei beiden Rädern ca 430mm.
Der Reach muss m.E. etwas kürzer. Wie schon gesagt, Fahren geht schon ganz gut, nur's is halt a bissl groß :-/.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, den Bericht über das Fanes XS hatte ich auch verfolgt. Ist ne Überlegung wert. Zu meiner Alutechzeit gab es das Fanes noch nicht, aber Onkel Jürgen hat mir damals ne Wildsau passend gemacht, wobei ich auch nur den Rahmen wollte, der Rest kam dann daheim dazu. Leicht ist es nicht geworden, der Wildsaurahmen ist allerdings schon mal schwerer, als der Fanesrahmen. Aber ich komme mit den guten 17 kg klar. Wenn man unbedingt Dose und sackschwere Laufräder fahren will, ist es halt nicht zu ändern. Aber selbst auf nem Marathon habe ich in meiner Altersklasse damit mal Platz 25 erreicht und war damit bei weitem nicht die Letzte. Und das Ganze noch trotz ausgiebiger Kuchenpause an der Verpflegungsstation unterwegs. Konnte halt nicht dran vorbeifahren, war zu lecker.

Beweisfoto, während Unterhaltung mit nem Local, kurz vorm Ziel:


----------



## prong (26. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, den Bericht über das Fanes XS hatte ich auch verfolgt. Ist ne Überlegung wert. Zu meiner Alutechzeit gab es das Fanes noch nicht, aber Onkel Jürgen hat mir damals ne Wildsau passend gemacht, wobei ich auch nur den Rahmen wollte, der Rest kam dann daheim dazu. Leicht ist es nicht geworden, der Wildsaurahmen ist allerdings schon mal schwerer, als der Fanesrahmen. Aber ich komme mit den guten 17 kg klar. Wenn man unbedingt Dose und sackschwere Laufräder fahren will, ist es halt nicht zu ändern. Aber selbst auf nem Marathon habe ich in meiner Altersklasse damit mal Platz 25 erreicht und war damit bei weitem nicht die Letzte. Und das Ganze noch trotz ausgiebiger Kuchenpause an der Verpflegungsstation unterwegs. Konnte halt nicht dran vorbeifahren, war zu lecker.
> 
> Beweisfoto, während Unterhaltung mit nem Local, kurz vorm Ziel:
> Anhang anzeigen 354451



  Vllt. kann man beim Fanes XS Rahmen die Länge etwas reduzieren. Viel geht da sicher nicht wegen der Platzierung des Dämpfers, aber fragen kostet nix. Aufgebaut wird das Radl selbst. Gibt dann die passende Fotostory hier


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte mich auch mal fürs Fanes interessiert, war aber noch nicht so weit und das Geld hatte ich auch nicht.
Bin deshalb gespannt auf eure Story, in den nächsten Jahren steht auch bei mir wieder was an, denk ich doch


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Januar 2015)

Schon mal das Lush Womens von Trek angeschaut? Ist mir gerade auf'm Bildschirm rübergelaufen und sieht sehr niedrig aus.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Januar 2015)

Von der Lebensgefährtin von @Fischie, in 29 Zoll 

Diese Saison 650B
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/collections/womens/mountain/cross_country/lush_womens/

Das das Fanes lang ist, kein Wunder. Ist ja schon ein ziemlicher Bergab-Hobel.


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2015)

Dank dir für den Hinweis. 29 bzw 27,5 Zoll sind bei 153cm Körpergröße und dem Einsatzgebiet leider nicht erste Wahl.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Februar 2015)

Frag ihn doch mal, bzw. seine LG.

Würde das nicht so pauschal sehen. Probefahrt wäre immer am besten, und es gibt viele, die sich trotz Vorbehalten für ein 29er (na gut, bei 1,53 kommt ja dann auch irgendwie der Optikfaktor hinzu) entschieden haben.

Effektiv ist 650B ja gar nicht so viel größer, ein Trekhändler dürfte näher sein zwecks Probefahrt als das nächste Custom-Nicolai und du bekommst das komplette Lush SL zum Preis des Nicolai-Rahmen. Wobei es mir persönlich lieber ist, wenn Du Deine Kohle zu Nicolai (und gerne noch Syntace, Acros, AX Lightness, tune uwsah.) trägst als zum Riesen. David gegen Goliath und so und ein Ion könnte ich mir auch in meinem Keller ganz gut vorstellen.

Kenne das Problem mit der Überstandshöhe auch von zuhause, das ist NOCH wichtiger als ein Custom-Nicolai. Nicht viel, aber ein wenig... 

Noch ein Hinweis zu Überstandshöhen: die werden gerne an der niedrigsten Stelle, meist direkt unter der Sattelspitze angegeben. Wichtig ist aber die Stelle, wo die Frau zu Ende ist. Sprich: Wenn unterm Popos noch ne Hand breit Luft ist, heißt das nicht, dass die empfindliche Ladyparts bei drüber stehen nicht doch anstoßen.


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2015)

Es geht uns nicht weder um Nicolai oder Alutech noch um Komponentenbling, sondern um eine zur Körpergröße und zum Einsatzgebiet passendes Fahrrad. Da wir gern sehr bergablasting unterwegs sind, muss ein Radl her, dass nachweislich dafür gebaut ist und Sicherheit verschafft. Derzeit sind daher im Rennen, das Nicolai, das Alutech Fanes und nach wie vor die Optimierung des Meta SX.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Februar 2015)

Ah, verstehe. Das Lush ist je eher so XC. (edit wegen @HiFi XS: nach Trek-Lesart. aber die Amis denen Begriff erheblich weiter als wir) Klar, dann ist es raus.

Wie is'n das bei den Santa Cruz/Juliana, hamm die auch nix?

Ansonsten könnte man mal nach 4X-Fullys schauen, die könnten zufällig passen und bergabgeeignet sein. Natürlich nicht mit Samtfahrwerk dann ...

Das einzige, was mir noch einfällt, dass ihr mal die Sabine Höll vom Spielberghaus anmailen könntet. Die ist auch so mini mini. Die Hölls sind total bikebegeistert und geben gerne ne kurze Antwort.


----------



## prong (1. Februar 2015)

Ne Frage an die Kenner in der Runde zur Kurbel: bei 153 und 70er SL tut's da ne 165er oder oder muss da was kürzeres her. Wenn ja, hab ihr nen Tipp woher?

Danke, prong

P.S.: Die Entscheidung ist nun (wahrscheinlich) gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (1. Februar 2015)

Das *Lush in 26* ist auf keinen Fall ein XC. Eher ist es ein echtes All Mountain. Das Rad ist für bergab Trails von der "baby head rock garden" Sorte bestens ausgelegt und wurde damit beworben. Das ist kein edel Rad, aber die Geo passt mir wie angegossen und ich hab letztes Jahr vieles gefahren wo ich dachte, das hätte ich nicht drauf  wie Ochsenkopf - endlich die komplette verblockte Strecke, und alle Strecken in Braunlage (ausnahme die 'schwerste' obere Teil des Racetracks). Zwar bringe ich das Rad öfters an sein Limit, springen damit würde ich die grossere Sache nicht - aber Drops und Sprungen sind schon drin, wenn man das Fahrwerk straff abstimmt.

OK, das hier ist kein baby head Stein aber ... geht doch 





Ich fahr ein Lush von 2012 und bin auf jeden Fall oft bergab unterwegs (allerdings nicht in den Alpen....)  Klar, das ist kein Nicolai oder Fanes. Das gesagt, fahr ich mit Frauen und Männer, die viel 'dickere' Fahrräder fahren. Ich schaffe die gleiche Strecken. Ich komm eher an meiner Grenzen, als ich das Rad an seinem bringe... Wobei, nach 2 Tage genadenlos runterbrettern in Braunlage, wo ich zwar die grosse Sprunge umfahre aber gern die Steine nehme und über grossere Wurzel und kleinere Kicker gern springe - teils mit gutem Speed drauf - dachte ich, ja, etwas robuster wäre nicht schlecht   Aber die 120mm täuscht - als kleinere Person mit nicht so großem Gewicht, bin ich lieber mit einem leichten, komptakten Fahrrad unterwegs. Da hast du sehr gute Kontrolle über das Rad. Ich habe mich noch micht mit mehr Federweg anfreunden können.

Ich würde nie ein 29 bergab fahren wollen. CC schon. Lush in 26 gibt es nur gebraucht - aber ich glaube, die Frauen, die ein haben, geben es nicht her. Ist nicht das schönste Rad aber ich fahr es gern.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Ne Frage an die Kenner in der Runde zur Kurbel: bei 153 und 70er SL tut's da ne 165er oder oder muss da was kürzeres her. Wenn ja, hab ihr nen Tipp woher?
> 
> Danke, prong
> 
> P.S.: Die Entscheidung ist nun (wahrscheinlich) gefallen



Hier steht eine Tabelle von Kurbellängen zu Schrittlängen, und zwei Formeln zur Berechnung:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm

Ob die "Rechenregeln" was taugen, kann ich nicht sagen. Demnach bräuchtet ihr aber eher eine 150mm Kurbel. Ich glaub, sowas gibt's nicht im Mtb-Bereich, höchstens für Kinderräder


----------



## prong (2. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier steht eine Tabelle von Kurbellängen zu Schrittlängen, und zwei Formeln zur Berechnung:
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm
> 
> Ob die "Rechenregeln" was taugen, kann ich nicht sagen. Demnach bräuchtet ihr aber eher eine 150mm Kurbel. Ich glaub, sowas gibt's nicht im Mtb-Bereich, höchstens für Kinderräder



Naja würd mit ner 160er starten. Nur bekommt man die nicht so zu kaufen. Ist echt schwer was passendes aufzubauen 

Achja, man hat entschieden, den aktuellen Rahmen erstmal zu behalten und die Komponenten zu optimieren. Angesichts des sich abzeichnenden Gesamtpreises sicherlich eine ganz gute Entscheidung. Gibt also alles bis auf die Bremsen neu. Dann wird's zumindest gut nen Kilo leichter und durch leichtere Laufräder auch besser zu fahren.

Folgende Punkte sind derzeit offen:

- Dämpfertuning für Leichtgewichte
- 160er 2-fach Kurbel

Wäre für sachdienliche Hinweise dankbar.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht diese hier mit entsprechenden KB:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....ampaign=feed&gclid=COuUnL2Vw8MCFQHKtAod53sArQ

Habe leider 2-fach überlesen und für 110er LK gibt es nur ein 33er als kleinstmögliches KB, für den 74er LK dann 24.
Wird dann sicher doch ein ziemlicher Kraftakt für eine kleine Person mit kurzen Hebeln.


----------



## bike-runner (2. Februar 2015)

bor kurbeln gibt es ab 165mm, einfach mal fragen ob die eine 160er fertigen können.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Februar 2015)

Aber bitte den Schriftwechsel hier veröffentlichen!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier steht eine Tabelle von Kurbellängen zu Schrittlängen, und zwei Formeln zur Berechnung:
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm
> 
> Ob die "Rechenregeln" was taugen, kann ich nicht sagen. Demnach bräuchtet ihr aber eher eine 150mm Kurbel. Ich glaub, sowas gibt's nicht im Mtb-Bereich, höchstens für Kinderräder


 
IMHO sind diese Rechnungen Unsinn - ich bräuchte demnach eine 200er Kurbel....warum sollte eine 170er zu lang sein? Weil frau aufsetzt?


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2015)

Hebel! 
Aber 165er sollten schon gehen...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Februar 2015)

Genau, es gibt einfach für das Knie ungünstige Winkel. Deswegen ist die ungefähr passende Kurbellänge schon nicht ganz unwichtig. Aber außerhalb der Spanne 165-180 wirds schon sehr exotisch bei den MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (2. Februar 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> IMHO sind diese Rechnungen Unsinn - ich bräuchte demnach eine 200er Kurbel....warum sollte eine 170er zu lang sein? Weil frau aufsetzt?



Sonst Knie am Ohr . Die Hebelverhältnisse sind ausschlaggebend.

160er gibt's scho, aber scheonbar nur für Radlhersteller. BOR ist aus Gold. Wird also wahrscheinlich ne 165er IcksTee werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Genau, es gibt einfach für das Knie ungünstige Winkel. Deswegen ist die ungefähr passende Kurbellänge schon nicht ganz unwichtig. Aber außerhalb der Spanne 165-180 wirds schon sehr exotisch bei den MTBs.



So schaut es aus. Ich fahre mittlerweile 165er. Ist etwas mehr gekurbel als mit den 175ern, die ich jahrelang gefahren bin (und die noch auf zwei Bikes drauf sind, die ich wenig fahre und für die es max. 170er gibt, wenn man die gleichen haben möchte, die drauf sind) aber meinen Knien gefällt das besser. Und ja, auch die Bodenfreiheit beim Kurbeln ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wenn das Tretlager aufgrund des Zwergenrahmens eh schon tiefer sitzt, kann man die Kurbelarme beim pedalieren im Gelände durchaus aufsetzen. Ich bin bergauf schon mal aprupt stehen geblieben, weil ein Kurbelarm an eine Wurzel anschlug. Wenn der Trail auf einer Ebene liegt, bzw. es bergauf geht, kann man es leider nicht einfach in der optimalen Kurbelstellung rollen lassen.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Februar 2015)

So heilig sehe ich das mit der Kurbellänge nicht, ich bin bis auf einem Rad eigentlich immer zu lange Kurbeln gefahren. Mir taugt es ganz gut, da ich eher mit mehr Kraft fahre. 

Und ich habe trotz eines angeborenen Knieschadens auch nach gut 40 Jahren intensiven Radfahrens keine Knieprobleme.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2015)

... Denkfehler: Wenn der Hersteller beim Rahmen in den kleinen Grössen keine andere Tretlagerhöhe baut, setzt die Kurbel auch nicht eher auf - wie auch? Die Tretlagerhöhe wird schlussendlich ja durch die Reifengrösse bestimmt (und die bleibt ja 26Zoll, egal ob Rahmengrösse S, Xs, oder M). Es geht bei der Empfehlung der Kurbellänge einzig und allein um die Beinlänge des Fahrers. Bei 175mm wird ein grösserer Kreis "getreten" als bei 165mm, und damit muss das Knie eine grossere Biegung machen - das kann bei kurzen Beinen und zu langer Kurbel zu Kniebeschwerden führen - muss aber nicht 

- Dämpfertuning für Leichtgewichte

Frag mal bei Lord Helmchen ( wenn ihr einen Rock Shox Dämpfer habt)


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> So heilig sehe ich das mit der Kurbellänge nicht, ich bin bis auf einem Rad eigentlich immer zu lange Kurbeln gefahren. Mir taugt es ganz gut, da ich eher mit mehr Kraft fahre.
> 
> Und ich habe trotz eines angeborenen Knieschadens auch nach gut 40 Jahren intensiven Radfahrens keine Knieprobleme.



Dito.
Bin am Rennrad lange 170er gefahren, obwohl ja angeblich unter 180 garnicht geht. Nach 50 Jahren (äh...) nur die übliche Arthrose...völlig überbewertet.
Ein zu tiefes Tretlager ist egal wie lang die Kurbel ist hinderlich, schon wegen dem Kettenblatt. Ne Bekannte flucht jedesmal über ihr Specialized.


----------



## prong (2. Februar 2015)

Es reden schon alle über Damen mit <153cm Körperlänge, oder? Darum geht's hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Februar 2015)

Fast. 

Um vielleicht noch den Bogen zu bekommen: Wie bei der Kurbellänge geht das (Wohl-) Gefühl über theoretische Berechnungen.

Will sagen: ein passendes Bike mit 120mm mag der Frau besser taugen als eins mit 160 und deswegen auch evtl. bergab mehr Spaß machen oder lieber 165 ohne Autsch auch wenn der Rechner 180 sagt.

Im konkret vorliegenden Fall ja (noch) etwas akademischer Natur, da der vorhandene Rahmen erstmal gefahren werden soll. Für stille Mitleser mit ähnlichen Problemen ist der Ausstausch eventüll von Nutzen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Denkfehler: Wenn der Hersteller beim Rahmen in den kleinen Grössen keine andere Tretlagerhöhe baut, setzt die Kurbel auch nicht eher auf - wie auch? Die Tretlagerhöhe wird schlussendlich ja durch die Reifengrösse bestimmt (und die bleibt ja 26Zoll, egal ob Rahmengrösse S, Xs, oder M).



Ich kann die Tretlagerhöhe bei der Sau über drei verschiedene Dämpferaufhängungen um bis zu 3 cm variieren. Mein Racefully in Größe Zwerg baut tiefer als das gleiche Modell mit identischem Federweg (auch gleiches Baujahr) von meinem Scheich in Größe M. Ich hatte sie mal letztes Jahr ausgemessen, da ich mich fragte, weshalb ich an Stellen hängenbleibe, wo der Sack mit seinen 85 kg noch drüberrollt. Beim AM ist es das gleiche Spiel (auch gleiches Modell, gleicher Federweg, gleiches Baujahr). Dort endete es bei mir in kleinerem Kettenblatt (als er), Bashguard und kurzen Kurbeln. Ich vermute, dass es an den Dämpferaufhängungen liegt (siehe Sau). Die variieren warscheinlich etwas aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen bei gleicher Wippe und Dämpfereinbaulänge. Auch Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind nicht die gleichen, wie bei den größeren Modellen.

Ich habe Knieprobleme seit fast 30 Jahren. Arthrose im Endstadium seit meinem 18. Lebensjahr. Es ging trotzdem lange gut mit "zu langen" Kurbeln. Vor zwei Jahren wurde es dann schlagartig ziemlich eklig. Ich hätte eher auf meinen bikenden Orthopäden hören sollen...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen,
bin gerade über den Threat gestolpert. Ich bin auch ein Sitzzwerg von 1.63 cm Größe mit kurzem Oberkörper und kurzen Ärmchen... Ich hab dieses Thema seit Jahren. Nach 4 Fehlversuchen habe ich jetzt für die heftigeren Sachen das Rocky Slayer in S mit nem 30er Vorbau. Das ist fein und gerade bauen wir ein Hardtail zusammen von Dartmoor. Die Hornisse ist von 2012 weil da noch S produziert wurde.
Im Dezember war ich bei Onkel Jü in Norden bei Alutech und habe mir das Fanes in XS angesehen. Das passt PERFEKT. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gerade ist es im Angebot für 2 Mille, wie schon vorher hier gesagt. Das wird das nächste,wenn das Rocky nicht mehr mag.

Alles nur persönliche Erfahrungen. Hoffe, das hilft noch ein wenig. 
Grüße in die Runde von R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

PS
Das SantaCruz äh, Juliana würd mich auch interessieren, aber da muss ich noch etwas sparen 
Hat es jemand schon ausprobiert??


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2015)

Mit Verlaub, was hast du denn für eine Innenbeinlänge, R5?


----------



## mtbbee (4. Februar 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> PS
> Das SantaCruz äh, Juliana würd mich auch interessieren, aber da muss ich noch etwas sparen
> Hat es jemand schon ausprobiert??


Ich bin zwar nicht Juliana Probegefahren, sondern das Bronson. Mir persönlich liegt der VPP Hinterbau nicht, auch wenns an den Lagern schöne Schmiernippelchen   gibt .... VPP hat eine eigene Dynamic beim Treten/Bergauffahren, würde empfehlen, dies unbedingt vor Kauf zu testen


----------



## --Freeride-- (4. Februar 2015)

Warum passen große Laufräder nicht zu kleinen Fahrern. Ich hab meiner Freundin(156cm) ein Cube wls 29er Hardtail in 15zoll verpasst. Das ganze mit 2 grad Winkelsteuersatz ergibt ein super AM Hardtail. Vorne sind es zwar nur 100mm Federweg. Aber die 29iger Laufräder geben ihr viel mehr Sicherheit als das ein 26iger Rad mit 150mm tun würde. Sie fühlt sich extrem wohl mit den großen Rädern.






Das ist das 17 Zoll, das 15Zoll ist noch ne ganze Nummer kleiner und hat ein 38cm Sattelrohr, so dass auch gerade noch ne 110mm Versenkstütze passt.

*Entscheidend ist ein durchgebogenes Oberrohr*, nur das kann die nötige Schrittfreiheit beim Absteigen bieten. Leider sehen das die meisten Hersteller nicht, Trek und Specialized gehen zwar in die Richtung, bauen dann aber trotzdem wieder ihren Kamelhöcker ein, der da im Oberrohr nichts verloren hat...

Bei Fullys haut das mit 29 natürlich nicht mehr hin, aber ein kleines 650b Fully sollte machbar sein. Ich hab mich für einen 26iger Conway Q-Queen Rahmen entschieden:





Der hat auch ein sehr weit runter gezogenes Oberrohr und 110mm Federweg hinten. Vorne kommt bei mir ein 2grad Winkelsteuersatz zum Einsatz und dann wird sich zeigen wieviel Federweg vorne möglich ist (momentan ist ne 120mm Reba Dual Air drin). Weiterhin werde ich kurze Kurbeln und Offset Dämpferbuchsen verwenden. Dadurch kommt der Rahmen noch etwas tiefer und der Lenkwinkel ist insgesamt 3 Grad flacher, was dann mit 67Grad/66Grad je nach Gabel schon absolut abfahrtstauglich ist.

Lieber etwas weniger Federweg, als ein Rad wo sich die Fahrerin insgesamt nicht wohl fühlt. Meine Dame ballert meist nicht ganz so wild wie ich, da reicht dann auch weniger Hub.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, was hast du denn für eine Innenbeinlänge, R5?



hab ich gerade mal gemessen.... 70 cm


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Juliana Probegefahren, sondern das Bronson. Mir persönlich liegt der VPP Hinterbau nicht, auch wenns an den Lagern schöne Schmiernippelchen   gibt .... VPP hat eine eigene Dynamic beim Treten/Bergauffahren, würde empfehlen, dies unbedingt vor Kauf zu testen



danke dir, mtbbee


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Warum passen große Laufräder nicht zu kleinen Fahrern. Ich hab meiner Freundin(156cm) ein Cube wls 29er Hardtail in 15zoll verpasst. Das ganze mit 2 grad Winkelsteuersatz ergibt ein super AM Hardtail. Vorne sind es zwar nur 100mm Federweg. Aber die 29iger Laufräder geben ihr viel mehr Sicherheit als das ein 26iger Rad mit 150mm tun würde. Sie fühlt sich extrem wohl mit den großen Rädern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei mir war das Problem nicht die "Delle" im Oberrohr, sondern dass das Oberrohr einfach zu lang war. Selbst mit kürzestem Vorbau und Lenker mit Sweep hatte ich ganz schnell Schmerzen in den Armen und Nacken.
Cheffe sagt immer, dass ich die Kinderrädchen fahre (Fully und Hardtail). Er meint das sicherlich liebevoll... hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Februar 2015)

Merci, R5!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Warum passen große Laufräder nicht zu kleinen Fahrern? ...



Sehe ich auch nicht ein. Wenn der Rest der Geo passt...


----------



## bronks (5. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Warum passen große Laufräder nicht zu kleinen Fahrern. Ich hab meiner Freundin(156cm) ...* Entscheidend ist ein durchgebogenes Oberrohr*, nur das kann die nötige Schrittfreiheit beim Absteigen bieten ...


Bergab oder bergauf ist man bemüht nach hinten abzusteigen. Genau da bekommen die kleinen Fahrer Probleme mit den grossen Laufrädern.



Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade mal gemessen.... 70 cm


Bei einem 29er nach hinten absteigen könnte schwierig werden ...


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Februar 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> bei mir war das Problem nicht die "Delle" im Oberrohr, sondern dass das Oberrohr einfach zu lang war. Selbst mit kürzestem Vorbau und Lenker mit Sweep hatte ich ganz schnell Schmerzen in den Armen und Nacken.
> Cheffe sagt immer, dass ich die Kinderrädchen fahre (Fully und Hardtail). Er meint das sicherlich liebevoll... hoffe ich


Bei Cube gibt es genau das Hardtail das ich oben verlinkt habe auch noch in 13Zoll mit 27,5Zoll Laufrädern. Das ist auch für extrem kleine Fahrer geeignet...

Aber klar viele Hersteller interessiert das garnicht, die verkaufen lieber Fahrräder für die Masse anstatt sich mit den ganz Kleinen und ganz Großen auseinender zu setzen...

Ich würde nur darauf achten, wenn ich mir schon ein Customrad von Nicolai oder sonstwem schnitzen lasse, dass dann auch alles passt. Ein gerades Oberohr geht für kleine Personen garnicht und 24Zoll finde ich auch quatsch, das geht auch mit 26Zoll oder größer. Ich hab sogar schon Custom Fatbike gesehen, das perfekt für kleine Personen war.


----------



## 4mate (5. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schon Custom Fatbike gesehen, das perfekt für kleine Personen war.





Spoiler: P.o.i.d.h. !



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Februar 2015)

Sorry, ich hab das Bild eben gesucht, es aber nicht wieder gefunden...

Hier ein Norco das ganz brauchbar aussieht:


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hab 1800 EUR für mein neues Lush von der Stange - alles dran ausser Pedale - ausgegeben. Meine Tochter damals nur gerade über 150 konnte drüber stehen. Der Rahmen und Hinterbau sind wirklich sehr gut. Fox Gabel auch einfach sehr gut.  Aber klar dann innerhalb von 2 Jahren vieles ausgewechselt: Syntace Vorbau (kürzer), Raceface Lenker (breiter), Crest Laufräder + Hope Naben (leichter /besser), umgebaut auf 2 fach, leichte Ultramag Pedale (2 mal - einmal gebraucht zum ausuasprobieren dann als die abgenutzt waren, die gleiche neu).  Die meisten teile habe ich von Freunden gebraucht gekauft - ein Kumpel hat das Rad auf 2-Fach für mich als Geschenk umgebaut. Ich hab sogar die Bonträger Reifen lange gefahren - weil die eigentlich ganz gut und leicht sind. Früher galt Bonträger als schwer und schlecht rollend. Ich habe viele Reifen probiert.... Gab keinen Grund die zu wechseln. Alles im allen habe ich für die 'neue' alte Teile vielleicht gerade mal 400 EUR ausgegeben. So habe ich ein bikepark taugliches All Mountain was gut bergauf fährt und alles was ich will bergab mitmacht. Mein Rad wiegt aktuell mit allem dran 12,5. Ich brauch hier kein massgeschneidertes Edel Rahmen, der mehr als mein Rad zweimal aufgebaut kosten würden. Wen ich mehr Geld ausgebe dann kaufe ich einen noch leichteren Lenker und eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, wenn ich eine finden.... Gleich eine gute Frage  Vielleicht gibt es schon ein Thread dazu?


----------



## --Freeride-- (5. Februar 2015)

Naja, bei der Sattelstütze muss man halt messen, was rein geht, das ist ganz individuell, die Kind shock gibt es in 75mm 100mm 125mm und 150mm, da sollte für jeden was dabei sein. eine neue 75mm hab ich hier noch liegen, aber ohne Lenker Remote.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Februar 2015)

Übrigens, ich habe die SLX Bremsen und Schaltung behalten. Ich hab seit Jahren keinen einzigen Ausfall gehabt nie was abgebrochen, keine Luft Probleme nix. Die SXL ist robust und gut. Stimmt, habe aber vergessen, ich habe die beide Bremscheiben ausgetauscht - Fahr 180 vorne und noch 160 hinten aber beider XT (?) Icetech oder wie auch immer die heissen. Die sind besser als die einfachen und hässlichen SLX Scheiben die dran waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Warum passen große Laufräder nicht zu kleinen Fahrern. Ich hab meiner Freundin(156cm) ein Cube wls 29er Hardtail in 15zoll verpasst. Das ganze mit 2 grad Winkelsteuersatz ergibt ein super AM Hardtail. Vorne sind es zwar nur 100mm Federweg. Aber die 29iger Laufräder geben ihr viel mehr Sicherheit als das ein 26iger Rad mit 150mm tun würde. Sie fühlt sich extrem wohl mit den großen Rädern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist es immer subjektiv, und auch das bevorzugte Terrain und die eigene Fahrtechnik spielen eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle. 

Aber wenn jemand so klein ist wie wir (ich spreche von meinen 1,58 mit im Verhältnis dazu dennoch kurzen Beinen (72cm Innenbeinlänge)), ist ein 26"-Rad mit für unsere Größe sinnvoller Geometrie aus meiner Sicht entsprechend einem 29"er für größere Leute. Ich fahre derzeit ein 26"-Hardtail mit 120er-Gabel und habe die gleichen Vor- und Nachteile wie ein 29"-Fahrer von 180. Von daher dürfte das passen.  

Ein 29" für mich jedoch wäre mit Sicherheit nicht wendig genug und auch bspw. bei steilen Anstiegen im Gelände nicht allzu angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Februar 2015)

Also eigentlich:

Auch für kleine Leute ändert sich ja der Trail nicht, der bleibt bei 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll genau gleich. Nur mit 29er bequemer zu fahren.

Aufgabe der Bikebauer ist jetzt, ein 29er zu bauen mit dem man auch mit 1,58 klar kommt. Ist das der Fall, dann hat 29er bei 1,58 die gleichen Vor- und Nachteile wie bei 1,90.

Außer, dass es für manche etwas seltsam aussieht.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Also eigentlich:
> 
> Auch für kleine Leute ändert sich ja der Trail nicht, der bleibt bei 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll genau gleich. Nur mit 29er bequemer zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ja und nein: Die Verhältnisse Reifendurchmesser zu Trailbeschaffenheit ändern sich natürlich nicht, wohl aber erstens natürlich die möglichen Geometrien (insbesondere in den Extremen, also bei sehr großen bzw. sehr kleinen Menschen) und somit die Machbarkeit günstiger Sitzpositionen (in Abhängigkeit vom Verwendungszweck) und zweitens die Verhältnisse Länge der Gliedmaßen/Hebel und Kraft (vermittelt über die jeweilige Übersetzung) zum Reifendurchmesser. Ich glaube, dass auch letzteres nicht unerheblich ist, insbesondere in "schwerem Gelände". 

Auch weiß  ich nicht, ob jemand, der sich sicherer fühlt, auch besser unterwegs ist. Da ziehe ich jetzt mal den Vergleich zum vielfach hochgelieben SUV unter den Autos bei Fahrern, die mit einem Kleinstwagen sicherlich besser bedient wären. Sie fühlen sich sicher und haben den Eindruck einer besseren Rundumsicht, eines ruhigeren und "stärkeren" Laufes und den Eindruck,  mehr Laderaum zu haben, obwohl größtenteils das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Andererseits ist diese Denke beim SUV  für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer teils verheerend, beim 29" für kleine Leute (soweit ich es beurteilen kann) irrelevant. Also: Warum nicht? Wer's mag und Spaß damit hat?


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Also eigentlich:
> 
> Auch für kleine Leute ändert sich ja der Trail nicht, der bleibt bei 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll genau gleich. Nur mit 29er bequemer zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Jeder Trekking Trapezrahmen sieht eleganter aus. 

Es sieht nicht nur seltsam aus, sondern nicht jede kleine Lady ist rein tourig unterwegs. Die Wendigkeit in entsprechendem Gelände und bei entsprechender Fahrweise leidet doch schon gewaltig, da die "Körperhebel" nicht ausreichen werden, wenn es trickig wird.
Habe es hier schon öfter geschrieben, aber selbst mit 168cm Körpergröße und 82sm SL fahre ich bei meinen HTs 14" bzw. S und beim Fully ist es quasi ein 15,5/16 Zöller. Paßt für MICH perfekt. 29er habe ich so noch nicht probegefahren, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Mein "altes" Fully, ein Nukeproof Mega in S von 2012, war mir bei einem Radstand von 1144mm und einer Kettenstrebenlänge von 439,5mm einfach zu lang und in langsamen schwierigem Geläuf einfach zu sperrig. In 29 sollte der Effekt dann wohl ähnlich sein.

MEINE Meinung: generell sind 29er MTB nix für Körpergrößen <160cm, aber wem's taugt...


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nur mit 29er bequemer zu fahren.


  Dümmer gehts nümmer. Tipp: RAUS HIER


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Februar 2015)

Doch, geht es, so:



4mate schrieb:


> Dümmer gehts nümmer. Tipp: RAUS HIER



Was soll das denn? Echt jetzt! Wenn Du ein Problm mit mir hast, dann setz mich auf ignore. Fertig.

Es bleibt dabei, dass 26 Zoll vs. 29 Zoll hauptsächlich ein Problem der Geo, weniger der Fahrergröße ist. Aber für kleine Leute ist es eben einfacher, eine passende Geo mit 26 Zoll zu entwerfen. Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei, dass 26 Zoll vs. 29 Zoll hauptsächlich ein Problem der Geo, weniger der Fahrergröße ist.


Wie immer, vollkommener Quatsch


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Februar 2015)

Argumente oder Klappe! Ich habe keine Lust, mich pausenlos von Dir beleidigen zu lassen. Sonst keine Hobbys? Armer Mensch ...

Hat auch sonst keiner Lust auf einen Privatkrieg zwischen Dir und mir. ICH weiß auch nicht, warum ...

Falls eine der Ladys Lust verspürt, den unnützen Quatsch per Meldung von einem Moderator kürzen zu lassen, bitte, mir ist es recht. Also, keine Scheu.


----------



## Floh (6. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier steht eine Tabelle von Kurbellängen zu Schrittlängen, und zwei Formeln zur Berechnung:
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm
> 
> Ob die "Rechenregeln" was taugen, kann ich nicht sagen. Demnach bräuchtet ihr aber eher eine 150mm Kurbel. Ich glaub, sowas gibt's nicht im Mtb-Bereich, höchstens für Kinderräder



Hab den Thread auf meiner Titelseite gesehen, und wollte euch diesen Thread von uns "Kinderbikern" hier mal ans Herz legen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbel-kuerzen-kleine-fotostory.645259/page-3#post-10996111

Man kann alle älteren Vierkant und sogar Shimanos Hollowtech-Kurbeln auf 155mm kürzen (lassen). Nur als Tip für die "kleineren" Mountainbiker. Ansonsten gibt es bei Single-Ring auch viele Sachen aus dem BMX-Bereich mit 155er oder 160er Länge.
Eine kleine aber feine Firma namens Custom Cranks kürzt Kurbeln auf Anfrage für ca. 30 Euro.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> JDie Wendigkeit in entsprechendem Gelände und bei entsprechender Fahrweise leidet doch schon gewaltig, da die "Körperhebel" nicht ausreichen werden, wenn es trickig wird.



Der Begriff "Körperhebel" ist gut, muss ich mir mal merken. Trifft's nämlich auf den Punkt. 
Ich persönlich fühle mich mit 1,70cm Körpergröße (so klein ist das eigentlich gar nicht) zu klein für 29er in technischem Gelände. Würde ich CC fahren, wäre ein 29er aber auf jeden Fall meine Wahl. Ich hab's ausprobiert vor ich mir ein Urteil erlaubt habe. 

Wenn's ein anderes Argument braucht:
einfach mal den Rahmen, den Freeride auf der letzten Seite gezeigt hat betrachten





Das ist laut seiner Aussage 17'' und wenn man den Sattel voll absenkt ist der schon auf Höhe des Laufrads. Jetzt muss man sich mal einen 15'' Rahmen vorstellen. Wo soll da denn noch der Sattel hin, wenn man nicht einen Sitzwinkel von 80° verbauen will? Kann man den noch voll absenken? Und wenn man's kann, bringt das überhaupt noch was, wenn statt dem Sattel einfach der Reifen zu hoch ist (in entsprechend steilem Terrain ist das durchaus ein Problem, selbst wenn man mittig bis frontlastig auf dem Rad steht)? Und was ist mit Absteigen nach hinten auf einem steilen Trail?


----------



## MaV3RiX (6. Februar 2015)

ich bin zwar keine lady, aber für einen mann eher klein (170), daher lese ich hier interessehalber etwas mit. 
was Alpine Maschine wohl meint, ist, dass die vorteile/nachteile von verschiedenen laufradgrößen im bezug auf den zu befahrenden untergrund zu sehen sind. egal wie groß der fahrer ist. ein kleines laufrad rollt nicht besser, nur weil der fahrer kleiner ist. 
andersrum profitiert ein sehr kleiner fahrer genauso von den vorteilen größerer laufräder wie ein 2m+ fahrer. hier ist ja entscheident, wie groß das laufrad im vergleich zum zu überrollenden hindernis ist. 

die probleme liegen darin, dass größere laufräder in relation zum fahrer bei kleinen menschen noch größer und schwerer sind. das heißt, ein kleiner fahrer (weniger gewicht und weniger kraft) spürt die trägheit der laufräder stärker und die größe der laufräder passt weniger gut zu den sonstigen proportionen am bike. 

hier muss man differenzieren: laufrad<->untergrund oder laufrad<->fahrer
am ende müssen natürlich beide größenverhältnisse in einklag gebracht bzw. ein gesunder mittelweg gefunden werden.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> ich bin zwar keine lady, aber für einen mann eher klein (170), daher lese ich hier interessehalber etwas mit.
> was Alpine Maschine wohl meint, ist, dass die vorteile/nachteile von verschiedenen laufradgrößen im bezug auf den zu befahrenden untergrund zu sehen sind. egal wie groß der fahrer ist. ein kleines laufrad rollt nicht besser, nur weil der fahrer kleiner ist.
> andersrum profitiert ein sehr kleiner fahrer genauso von den vorteilen größerer laufräder wie ein 2m+ fahrer. hier ist ja entscheident, wie groß das laufrad im vergleich zum zu überrollenden hindernis ist.



Jap, das ist schon klar.
Ab einer gewissen Größe muss man sich dann aber entscheiden, ob man mit dem Fahrrad fahren will, oder ob das Fahrrad mit einen fahren soll. Sprich: ob man das riesige Drumm noch unter Kontrolle hat. Die Überrolleigenschaften helfen da leider nur noch wenig.
Ich merk's immer an meinem Fatbike mit ähnlichen Abmaßen wie ein 29er, das ich durchaus auch mal auf technischen Trails bewege: das macht einfach massiven Krafteinsatz von Nöten, wo man ein 26er noch mühelos zirklen kann. Immer dann ein Problem, wenn es eben nicht mehr reicht, stumpfsinnig geradeaus Hindernisse zu überrollen. Eine kleinere Person mit >160mm dürfe schon auf einem schmal bereiften 29er dieselben Probleme haben.
Das Gewicht ist das eine weitgehend behebbare Problem, die größeren Abmaße (Kettenstreben, Laufradumfang, Lenkerhöhe etc) das andere nicht wirklich lösbare Problem.

Letztendlich läuft es einfach auf einen gesunden Mittelweg raus, wie du schon sagst


----------



## MaV3RiX (6. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Jap, das ist schon klar.
> Ab einer gewissen Größe muss man sich dann aber entscheiden, ob man mit dem Fahrrad fahren will, oder ob das Fahrrad mit einen fahren soll. Sprich: ob man das riesige Drumm noch unter Kontrolle hat. Die Überrolleigenschaften helfen da leider nur noch wenig.
> Ich merk's immer an meinem Fatbike mit ähnlichen Abmaßen wie ein 29er, das ich durchaus auch mal auf technischen Trails bewege: das macht einfach massiven Krafteinsatz von Nöten, wo man ein 26er noch mühelos zirklen kann. Immer dann ein Problem, wenn es eben nicht mehr reicht, stumpfsinnig geradeaus Hindernisse zu überrollen. Eine kleiner Person mit >160mm dürfe schon auf einem schmal bereiften 29er dieselben Probleme haben.
> Das Gewicht ist das eine weitgehend behebbare Problem, die größeren Abmaße (Kettenstreben, Laufradumfang, Lenkerhöhe etc) das andere nicht wirklich lösbare Problem.
> ...



stimme Dir vollkommen zu. nichts anderes wollte ich zum ausdrucken bringen


----------



## Hanabi100 (6. Februar 2015)

Eine weiter Alternative: Es gibt von Propain das Yuma, das für Jugendliche bzw. kleine Biker/innen ab einer Körpergröße von 135cm konzipiert ist. Die 24 Zoll Laufräder kann man bei Bedarf auf 26 Zoll "upgraden". Was den Aufbau des Rads angeht sind die Jungs von Propain sehr flexibel.


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> stimme Dir vollkommen zu. nichts anderes wollte ich zum ausdrucken bringen



Du hast Dich hauptsächlich auf das Überrollverhalten bezogen. scylla wollte aber veranschaulichen, dass 29er LR in steilen Bergabpassagen und beim Fahren sehr hoher Stufen das vollständige Absenken des Sattels limitieren, was kleineren Fahrern und Fahrerinnen nicht gerade entgegenkommen kann (oder eben doch, wenn der eigene Sattel oder das HR dem Fahrer buchstäblich in den Allerwertesten tritt und man den Abgang über den Lenker mit Bestnoten absolviert. Wer das mag ist als kleine Person durchaus richtig bei 29. 

Sind schon zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Aussagen über das grundsätzliche Fahrverhalten von 29ern.


----------



## MaV3RiX (6. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Du hast Dich hauptsächlich auf das Überrollverhalten bezogen. scylla wollte aber veranschaulichen, dass 29er LR in steilen Bergabpassagen und beim Fahren sehr hoher Stufen das vollständige Absenken des Sattels limitieren, was kleineren Fahrern und Fahrerinnen nicht gerade entgegenkommen kann (oder eben doch, wenn der eigene Sattel oder das HR dem Fahrer buchstäblich in den Allerwertesten tritt und man den Abgang über den Lenker mit Bestnoten absolviert. Wer das mag ist als kleine Person durchaus richtig bei 29.
> 
> Sind schon zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Aussagen über das grundsätzliche Fahrverhalten von 29ern.



da liegt ja der hund begraben. das fahrverhalten und die auswirkung von (zu) großen laufrädern auf die geometrie/proportionen und den sonstigen aufbau des bikes sind eben zwei verschiedene aspekte. 

größere raufräder können pauschal ein vorteil für bestimmte einsatzzwecke sein, müssen aber dann nicht zwangsläufig auch an beliebig kleine bikes bzw. zu beliebig kleinen fahrer/innen passen. 

man kann ein bike ja nicht beliebig klein unter beibehaltung der laufradgröße bauen. irgendwann ist dann schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2015)

Bei einem 29er ist der Lenker für eine sportliche Sitzposition mit Lenkerhöhe auf oder unter Sattelhöhe zwangläufig zu hoch. Dieses läßt sich auch durch einen umgedrehten Vorbau nicht vollkommen kompensieren. Durch die längeren Kettenstreben in Verbindung mit dem tieferen und damit weiter vorne befindlichen Sattel bzw. Schwerpunkt bekommt man das Bike nicht so gut in den Manual oder Wheelie und in ebenen, matschigen Passagen nicht genug Druck=Traktion aufs Hinterrad. All diese Probleme haben große Personen auf 29ern nicht.


----------



## Floh (9. Februar 2015)

Wie kann man nur 29" bei kleinen Rahmengrößen propagieren? Was nützt es wenn es gut rollt wenn man nicht gut den Schwerpunkt verlagern kann?
Trigonometrie ist nun mal kein Gebiet in dem Meinung zählt. Die großen Laufräder in Verbindung mit einer sehr kleinen Rahmenhöhe und -länge zu bringen ist nicht drin. Der Radius der Räder bedingt die Kettenstrebenlänge und wenn die Fußspitze am VR vorbei gehen soll auch eine gewisse Oberrohrlänge.
Nicht umsonst bietet Liteville für kleine Rahmen ein 24" Hinterrad an.
Sonst streift der Hintern nämlich wirklich sehr schnell am Reifen wenn es tricky wird.
Das Propain ist genial. Für ein Kind sehr teuer, für einen kleiner geratenen Erwachsenen - warum nicht?


----------



## KIV (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn es auch ein tourentaugliches HT sein darf, würde ich mir mal die neuen Räder von kaniabikes.eu ansehen.
Herr Fischer konzipiert zwar eigentlich high-end-Kinderräder, aber die neuen 26"er und 27,5"er bietet er explizit auch für Frauen an.
Das Konzept ist im Gegensatz zu vielen Bikes von der Stange einfach gut durchdacht. Er verbaut nämlich nicht einfach nen kleinen Rahmen, sondern auch kurze Kurbeln und ne Gabel mit gutem Ansprechverhalten, auch bei wenig Gewicht (der Pilotin). Das Bike ist ebenfalls kindgerecht schön leicht - was die erwachsene Fahrerin aber sicher auch freut. 

Edith hat gerade noch die Links zu den Bikes gefunden:
das 26er passt vermutlich schon mit KG < 150cm: 
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/PYRO_X13.php

Vom 27,5er gibt es zwei Rahmengrößen, einmal bis 160cm, das Größere bis 170cm:
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/PYRO_B15_B17.php

Die Räder gibt es jeweils mit Starrgabel (kpl. ca. 9kg) oder mit Federgabel, komplett um 9,7kg.

Mein Junior fährt akuell ein 24er Kaniabike mit Starrgabel bei 8kg, wir sind sehr zufrieden.
Die Qualität ist topp, absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur 29" bei kleinen Rahmengrößen propagieren? Was nützt es wenn es gut rollt wenn man nicht gut den Schwerpunkt verlagern kann?
> Trigonometrie ist nun mal kein Gebiet in dem Meinung zählt. Die großen Laufräder in Verbindung mit einer sehr kleinen Rahmenhöhe und -länge zu bringen ist nicht drin. Der Radius der Räder bedingt die Kettenstrebenlänge und wenn die Fußspitze am VR vorbei gehen soll auch eine gewisse Oberrohrlänge.
> Nicht umsonst bietet Liteville für kleine Rahmen ein 24" Hinterrad an.
> Sonst streift der Hintern nämlich wirklich sehr schnell am Reifen wenn es tricky wird.
> Das Propain ist genial. Für ein Kind sehr teuer, für einen kleiner geratenen Erwachsenen - warum nicht?



Natürlich kann ein kleiner Fahrer mit einem 29iger Rad nicht Bikebouldern gehen. Aber der Anwendungsfall kommt bei meiner Freundin nicht vor und bei allem, wo es nicht so extrem zugeht haben die größeren Räder für sie nur Vorteile. Sie hat jedenfalls ein breites grinsen im Gesicht und rast auch mal eine Schotterabfahrt runter und fühlt sich wohl, mit ihrem 26iger mit dem sie sicher besser übers HR gekommen ist hat sie das nicht gemacht.

Das ist halt alles recht individuell, meine Freundin hat sich bei ihrem 26iger  beschwert als ich einen flachen Lenker verbaut habe(120mm Federweg und 130mm Steuerrohr(Giant S-Lady Rahmen)), Ich musste ihr einen 40mm Riser drauf bauen, sie sitzt nicht so gerne super sportlich...

Das 29er mit geradem Lenker (94mm Stererrohr und 90mm Federweg) ist locker auf dem gleichen Niveau wie ihr 26iger und wenn man wollte könnte man den Lenker auch noch 3cm niedriger bekommen...

Erzählt mir bitte nichts von Liteville. Ich liebe Syntace und Liteville, aber beim Thema Laufradgrößen haben sie irgendwas gewaltig verpasst. Ich kann nicht einen Rahmen mit 27,5 oder 29 Zoll Vr fahren, das passt einfach vorne und hinten von der Geometrie nicht. Ich finde das sehr sehr schade, denn wenn Liteville ein schönes 29er 301 für 180cm Körpergröße rausbringen würde wäre das genau mein Rad.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Körperhebel" ist gut, muss ich mir mal merken. Trifft's nämlich auf den Punkt....
> ....Wenn's ein anderes Argument braucht:
> einfach mal den Rahmen, den Freeride auf der letzten Seite gezeigt hat betrachten
> 
> ...



ganz einfach *Fehlkonstruktion*


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

Hier das 15Zoll von meiner Freundin noch ohne 2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz:





@scylla: Beim 15ener geht sich das mit der Remotestütze wunderbar aus, die Stütze ist maximal eingeschoben und gibt die vollen 110mm frei. Zum Reifen ist auch eingefahren noch gut Platz. Natürlich ist das nichts zum Bikestolpern oder für extreme Absätze. Aber die fährt meine Freundin sowieso nicht.
Die Kurbel ist auf 158mm gekürzt, ich könnte also auch problemlos ein 27.5er Hr verbauen, 

@Mausoline: Sei Dir sicher mit der "Fehlkonstruktion" hättest Du wesentlich mehr Spaß als mit dem alten 26iger Bock mit V-Brakes und ohne Remotestütze, bei dem man den Sattel wegen der Tasche garnicht nach unten bekommt.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> @scylla: Beim 15ener geht sich das mit der Remotestütze wunderbar aus, die Stütze ist maximal eingeschoben und gibt die vollen 110mm frei. Zum Reifen ist auch eingefahren noch gut Platz. Natürlich ist das nichts zum Bikestolpern oder für extreme Absätze. Aber die fährt meine Freundin sowieso nicht.



Das war nicht das, was ich meinte. Ob man den Sattel den vollen Verstellweg einer Remotestütze versenken kann, oder ob man den Sattel bis zur Oberkante Sitzrohr versenken kann (was ja nicht mal was bringen würde, da dann der Reifen immer noch zu "hoch" wäre), sind zwei paar Stiefel. 110mm Verstellweg "reichen" mir nur auf Flowtrails, für alles andere will/brauche ich mehr Luft unterm Allerwertesten.
Es ist auch immer eine Frage dessen, was man mit dem Rad tun will.
Ich hab's ja weiter vorne schon geschrieben: für ein CC-Radl würde ich auch ein 29er wählen. Es ging mir bei meiner Kritik an 29ern für kleine Menschen um den Einsatz in technischem Gelände und generell sehr abfahrtsorientierten Einsatz, da der TE bei seiner Frage nach einem "wirklichen XS Bike" diesen Einsatzbereich angegeben hatte.

PS: @Mausoline fährt ein 26er, allerdings mit Disc-Bremsen und Remotestütze.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Heißt ja: verschiedene Geos und Laufradgrößen für verschiedene Einsatzgebiete.

Eigentlich wäre es doch mal ander Zeit, dass ihr Ladies eine Übersicht euer Bikes mit der Überstandshöhe macht, eine Galerie "Bikes für zarte Ladies - Größe S oder kleiner". Marke, Modell, MY, Größe, Laufradgröße Federwege angeben. 

Ist ja nicht nur für neue Bikes interessant, viele kaufen ja auch gebraucht.

Ich mach nachher mal eine Galerie auf.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2015)

super Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

Das mit der Galerie fänd ich auch gut, ich steuere dann das Conway Fully noch bei, wenn es fertig ist. Das befindet sich noch in der letzten Ausbaustufe.


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> 110mm Verstellweg "reichen" mir nur auf Flowtrails, für alles andere will/brauche ich mehr Luft unterm Allerwertesten.
> Es ist auch immer eine Frage dessen, was man mit dem Rad tun will.



Tya da gebe ich Dir absolut recht, aber bei 156cm sind wir da nicht bei wünsch Dir was, sondern eher bei was geht gerade noch rein...

Die 110mm gehen beim 38cm Rahmen wirklich gerade so. 158mm Kurbel und ich hab den Sattel tiefer gelegt, also im Schraubstock die Rails platt gedrückt und so nochmal 2cm raus geholt. (auf dem Bild ist er noch original)

Mit anderen Worten ich hab hier wirklich schon alle möglichen Register gezogen um überhaupt die 110mm hin zu bekommen...


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Tya da gebe ich Dir absolut recht, aber bei 156cm sind wir da nicht bei wünsch Dir was, sondern eher bei was geht gerade noch rein...



Würde schon absolut problemlos gehen, bei dieser Körpergröße mit einem 35-38cm Sitzrohr die Sattelstütze komplett bis Oberkante Sitzrohr absenken zu können. Altmodischer Trick: man nimmt einen 26'' Rahmen und lässt notfalls die Remotestütze weg (um die 4-7cm Zusatzbauhöhe der Stütze auch noch weg zu bekommen) 
Aber wenn's nicht um technische Trails geht, ist das ja eh voll in Ordnung wie's ist, und eine Remotestütze ist sicherlich die "bequemere" Lösung.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Okay Momentito, ich stiefel mal in den Keller.


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Würde schon absolut problemlos gehen, bei dieser Körpergröße mit einem 35-38cm Sitzrohr die Sattelstütze komplett bis Oberkante Sitzrohr absenken zu können. Altmodischer Trick: man nimmt einen 26'' Rahmen und lässt notfalls die Remotestütze weg (um die 4-7cm Zusatzbauhöhe der Stütze auch noch weg zu bekommen)
> Aber wenn's nicht um technische Trails geht, ist das ja eh voll in Ordnung wie's ist, und eine Remotestütze ist sicherlich die "bequemere" Lösung.


Genau das hatten wir vorher, da wird die Remotestütze jetzt aber als deutlicher Vorteil angesehen und wird auch bei jeder Gelegenheit genutzt...


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

gerade im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/541492-norco-vixa
 für 153cm sicher viel zu groß, aber ab 160cm könnte es gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2015)

@--Freeride--

Es gab in der Vergangenheit diverse LO-Treffen, auf denen mal so munter und freiweg die Bikes untereinander getauscht werden konnten. Es gab für viele durchaus Aha-Effekte. Meist nicht im 29er-Bereich und es waren auch sehr kleine Frauen dabei. 
Im LO gibt es desweiteren einen Fred, in dem viele Ladies ihren Fuhrpark preisgeben z.T. mit einer örtlichen Angabe für eine mögliche Probefahrt.

Wie lang ist denn das Sitzrohr beim 15-Zöller Deiner Freundin? Welches 26er mit welcher Ausstattung ist sie denn vorher gefahren? Nur zum Runterrollen und für "normale" Touren kann ich mir ein 29er schon gut vorstellen, aber nicht wenn auf den Touren auch noch gespielt werden könnte. 

Vielleicht verdeutlicht ein Video, was scylla und ich schlußendlich meinen. Jede eben wie sie kann und mag!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ... Galerie "Bikes für zarte Ladies - Größe S oder kleiner".....





scylla schrieb:


> super Idee





--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Das mit der Galerie fänd ich auch gut, ...



done


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> gerade im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/541492-norco-vixa
> für 153cm sicher viel zu groß, aber ab 160cm könnte es gehen


 
Mit 16 Kilo ist das Rad ja auch sehr schlank...


----------



## --Freeride-- (9. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist schon ordentlich. Sollten wir mal in Verlegenheit kommen häufiger solche Trails zu fahren und meine Dame findet Spaß dran, dann dann bekommt sie ein kleineres Hr.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mit 16 Kilo ist das Rad ja auch sehr schlank...



das hab ich auch gedacht ...


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> .......PS: @Mausoline fährt ein 26er, allerdings mit Disc-Bremsen und Remotestütze.



und dafür bin ich mehrere Monate bei X Händlern rumgefahren, probegefahren, auch bei anderen Ladys Probe gefahren danke  jede Bikemarke im Internet auseinandergenommen und mit mind. 5 Händlern, auch Alutech, direkt kontaktet bis ich mein Idealbike  gefunden hab...ich hoffe es hält noch viele Jahre 

ach ja, mein Zweitbike ist auch ein 26er HT mit V-Brake und ohne Remotestütze, ca. 12 Jahre alt  und wenn ich mal dazukomm werd ich das ein bißchen anpassen, V-Brake bleibt aber, mit der bin ich super zurecht gekommen


----------



## Warnschild (9. Februar 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> .rast auch mal eine Schotterabfahrt runter und fühlt sich wohl...



Hier liegt der Hund begraben: Eine Schotterabfahrt ist aus meiner Sicht nicht das typische MTB-Terrain; das mache ich mit meinem (28"-)Stadtrad oder dem Cyclocrosser. Es zeigt sich, dass man vor einer solchen Diskussion  (abgesehen von objektiven Unterschieden) immer auch Fahrer bzw. Fahrerin im Blick haben muss. 

Ich würde für einen solchen Zweck dann wohl eher ein hochwertiges Trekkingrad mit bequemer Sitzposition vorziehen, selbst für wenig anspruchsvolle Waldwege. Wenn ich 26 vs. 29 denke, geht's mir immer um den Trailbetrieb, und auch nicht unbedingt den standardmäßigen Waldautobahn-Marathon.


----------



## KIV (9. Februar 2015)

Naja, eine Schotter-ABFAHRT(!) kann auch richtig steil und sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Ich habe das eher so verstanden, dass das nix fürs "Stadtrad" wäre...


----------



## Warnschild (9. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Naja, eine Schotter-ABFAHRT(!) kann auch richtig steil und sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Ich habe das eher so verstanden, dass das nix fürs "Stadtrad" wäre...



 Kommt dann wohl auf's Stadtrad an. Nein, stimmt schon. Wenn es sich um groben, tiefen Schotter handelt (gern bei neu aufgeschütteten Pisten) und das Ganze steil und lang ist, wäre mein Stadtrad wohl auch überfordert bzw. ich damit. 

Aber was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass die Möglichkeit, eine solche Abfahrt zu meistern, für mich in keinster Weise die Geister scheiden sollte zwischen 26 und 29" (wie gehabt für sehr kleine Personen). Da entscheiden meines Erachtens eher kritische Situationen, wo man eben nicht laufen lassen kann, also steile Anstiege bzw. verblockte Abfahrten, Spitzkehren, allgemein technisches Terrain.


----------



## Floh (9. Februar 2015)

@--Freeride-- : Wenn Du da den Sattel ganz runtermachst ist das Hinterrad höher als der Sattel.
Bei einem Hardtail mag das gerade noch gehen, auch wenn ich bei Deinem Bild unweigerlich denke: Wer hat denn da in der Mitte was rausgetrennt? 
Stell Dir jetzt mal vor, Du wolltest noch 100 mm Federweg (wir wollen ja nicht übermütig werden) unterbringen, dann müsste das Hinterrad weiter weg vom Sitzrohr sein im unbelasteten Zustand, damit der Federweg (der ja auch ein bisschen eine Kreisbahn ist) überhaupt möglich wäre, außerdem bräuchte man Platz für das Hauptlager etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (18. Februar 2015)

Was wäre denn so in etwa Referenz-Reach für die Fahrerinnen um die 1,60? 390mm? 400mm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Februar 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was wäre denn so in etwa Referenz-Reach für die Fahrerinnen um die 1,60? 390mm? 400mm?



Wenn Sie nicht gerade ein Sitzriese ist, also kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper, und es weniger CC, sondern eher in die Richtung AM/Enduro geht, besser weniger. So 380 mm. Bei nem Racefully bzw. Racehardtail geht durchaus auch 400 mm.


----------



## prong (6. April 2015)

Servus! 

Nach längerer Pause möchte ich noch das Aufbauergebnis meiner Holden mit euch teilen. Ziel war es, ein Bergradl für die _Berge_ zusammenzubauen, dass auch bei Abfahrten jenseits S1 noch Sicherheit vermittelt. Das Rad sollte zusätzlich mit Bikepark-Genen ausgestattet sein und einer zierlichen Person  einfach Spaß machen.

Zuerst stand der Nicolai Rahmen oben auf der Liste, der auch preislich in der obersten Liga mitspielt. Nach Erstkontakt und Angebotsanfrage kam leider keine weitere Reaktion mehr. Bei dem avisierten Preis ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium, sorry.
Von Alutech wurde gleich auf das XS Fanes verwiesen und gesagt, dass es keine individuelle Version des Rahmen geben würde. Ehrliche Antwort .
Alle XS Rahmen von der Stange waren dem Vorhandenen zu ähnlich, als dass sich die Investition gelohnt hätte. Meisten sind die XS Varianten nur lieblose Modifikationen des S-Modells.

Letztendlich hat die Fahrerin sich dazu entschieden ihr Radl zu pimpen, anstatt einen neuen Rahmen anzuschaffen und aufzubauen.

Daher wurde das Bestandsradl (Meta SX aus 2013) zerpflückt und mit Komponenten aufgebaut, die Körpergröße und auch Geldbeutel positiv unterstützen. Ein anstrengender Prozess mit vielen Diskussion  und Ernüchterung, wie eingeschränkt die Auswahl teilweise ist. Im Vergleich zum Originalaufbau wurde letztendlich gut 1 kg Gewicht weggespart.







Frau ist jetzt Schlauchlos auf leichteren und stabileren Custom-Laufrädern unterwegs. Den Dämpfer werden wir DIY noch auf das geringe Gewicht anpassen, die Gabel funktioniert nach leichter Modifikation erstmal gut. Beim Umbau wurde auch die geringe Beinlänge und Griffweite berücksichtigt ohne monströse Komponenten zu verbauen.
Erstes Fazit: Grinsen beim Fahren! Ziel erreicht! 

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich konstruktiv an der Diskussion beteiligt haben!

prong


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2015)

Welche Kurbellänge hast du jetzt genommen und was meint sie dazu?


----------



## prong (6. April 2015)

Ne 165er hat sie verbaut.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2015)

@prong

... sehr schön und wenn sie mit dem Rahmen klarkommt ist  sicher die beste Alternative die Anbauteile zu optimieren.

Ich habe bei meiner Fotoseite einen Ordner mit "Bikes Daten" angelegt. Wenn Du magst, schick  mir doch das Bild mit entsprechenden Daten ( am besten nach dem Muster wie meine) und den Daten der Fahrerin und das Bike kommt auch in den Ordner mit Deinem Nick als Verweis auf den Besitzer. Was mir vorschwebt ist eine Galerie  mit entsprechenden Geodaten zur Orientierung für Leute, die kleine Bikes für kleinere Fahrer suchen. Leider ist das im Nachbarfred als reine Datensammlung schief gegangen 

Das gilt naturlich für Alle - ich mein das Angebot mit dem Hochladen der Bilder in mein Album


----------



## prong (17. April 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Welche Kurbellänge hast du jetzt genommen und was meint sie dazu?



Nach einigen Touren ist das Fazit zur 165er Kurbellänge und zum Sitzen:


----------



## prong (17. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @prong
> 
> ... sehr schön und wenn sie mit dem Rahmen klarkommt ist  sicher die beste Alternative die Anbauteile zu optimieren.
> 
> ...



Stelle die Daten gern zusammen und poste das dann. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Der Bilderthread ist ja total abgedriftet (wie der hier teilweise auch)


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2015)

... wie gesagt, wenn Du mir Die Daten und da Bild schickst, lade ich es mit Deinem Nicknamen in mein Album. Fragen zum Bike können dann entweder als Kommentar zum Bild gestellt werden, oder direkt per Unterhaltung 

Muss doch mal zu schaffen sein, eine reine Übersicht von Bikes und Daten zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. April 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Der Bilderthread ist ja total abgedriftet








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74571


----------



## prong (17. April 2015)

Meine den Thread: *Bikes für kleine Ladies - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!*

Anyway: Bild und Daten kommen noch


----------



## JenJoyance (1. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt nicht alles hier gelesen, aber bin auch nicht gerade die Größte mit meinen 157 cm  und kann das Tyee FLO in XS absolut empfehlen!


----------

